# Another Great Drone filmed Fishing Adventure



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

If you haven't seen this one its worth watching :

Enjoy



https://youtu.be/xpvMuG8VILg


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I got to get me one of those things.....


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome ! I love the ending too.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

How much would something like that cost ?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

jcasey said:


> How much would something like that cost ?


about 1K and your in business :

Then learn how to fly it before you take your 1K bill to the ocean and your set.

I just got one and i really want to fly it at sea but I have had a few crashes on land so far : so i just am not ready to be near water yet .

Shame cause i really want to see my boat from the drone while i am fishing :thumbsup:


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

jcasey said:


> How much would something like that cost ?


I found one online for $499,it does 1080p video and stills, has an onboard computer, intergrated GPS system and more. It might be a good entry level drone, I'm thinking about ordering it. this one is most likely not comparable to the one used in that post.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

too F-ing cool! the beginning were the boat is at speed with the drone is awesome.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> too F-ing cool! the beginning were the boat is at speed with the drone is awesome.



Because i fly one i was watching that in awe as its hard to fly that thing fast and in a straight line : then add water :thumbsup:

There is a course lock mode that allows you to fly like that but if you screw it up , its a one way trip into the boat or water or worse

The guy flying knows how to fly very well or he had a dozen drone and has three left :thumbsup:


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Watching that one I saw the link for this one that may be even better. Video of what looks to be a 60' Spencer in Dominican Republic chasing marlin (those boats are gorgeous). Great shots from the drone of the boat doing the 'Watusi' chasing a hot fish.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

*drone questions*

I'm trying to think of a way to use mine to drop live bait onto busing tuna, often times they go down when you get to close to the school, this would be a lot easier than using a kite?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very cool...
Whyme


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome video....Them drones are cool and some of them have a return feature but if you are moving, it will return to where it was launched...so you better be an aware pilot and not use the return feature!!!! But heck ifin you are on a 200K+ sled, I don't think a 500-1K drone will be a major expense!!!


----------

